#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  como saber a versao do linux???

## lelinho

como eu sei qual é a versão do meu sistema operacional instalado???

o comando;
$ uname -a

nao mostra qual a versão do sistema.... sei q é fedora, mais gostaria de saber se é core 1, core 2, core 3, ou core 4...
e ele nao mostra isso...
tem algum outro comando pra isso???

vlw 

:mrgreen:

----------


## smvda

la no /etc/ deve ter um arquivo chamado fedora_version ou fedor alguma coisa ... la tem ..


falow

----------


## jmbres

No '/etc' tem também um arquivo chamado 'issue'.
Ele é quem informa a versão do sistema quando fazemos login em uma task caracter (tipo <ALT>+<F1>).
Na instalação as informações são inseridas neste arquivo.
Caso naum tenha sido alterado, ele conterá o que vc necessita.
Falow 8-)

----------


## mtec

> la no /etc/ deve ter um arquivo chamado fedora_version ou fedor alguma coisa ... la tem ..
> 
> 
> falow


Para Slackware tmb funciona desta forma. Só que o arquivo é /etc/slackware-version!

Ex:
$cat /etc/slackware-version
Slackware 10.2.0

Para outras distro deve existir algo similar. Até agora testei em Slackware e Fedora / RedHat.

Até... :-o :-o :-o

----------


## josiel

No Fedora
/etc/redhat-release

----------

